# cbbt cobia



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

i brought in this beautiful female in on wednesday about 9:00 am . she put up a nice fight! she was 43" and 34.25 lbs


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

pics aint workin


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We want pix!!!!.....We want pix!!!! Nice work BTW!!!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

what did she bite?


----------



## kerby808 (Oct 9, 2005)

*i resubmitted the pics*

i dont know what happened to the pics the first time but i will tried again. i caught her off eel on a slider at 16' deep.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, congratulations. Was this on a boat or off the pier?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice, i guess i know where ill be fishing on my next trip.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I like that! I just got a "FAIR WATERS JIG & TAIL" for the Brown Suits. When I'm not diving for 'em, they will fall for it on hook & line!!! 

Skunk


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great report, nice pix!!!! tight lines...


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

congratulations good job. but you must of got the last one cause there aint no fish out there!


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats a damn nice fish.. I always see you out there on the pier, I'll say hi next time..


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

were you fishing the end?


----------



## Crab Pot (Jun 17, 2008)

Man that is a nice cobia - good eating - congrats


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

What a pig! way to go dude.. Nice Lemon!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

good job!!!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Great work bobby...i fished 4am-3pm on saturday with nothing more than a few nice black drum runs a guy got on hard crab...water was pretty dirty though, windy and no spades either...good to see someone got a good one out there though...might head out this week, pm me to let me know if you're going...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

wow!! great fish, good job!!!


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice Cobia ! We were out there friday from 5am till about 2pm and just had a couple run offs on the bottom on crabs but nothing on the pin rigs. Had Eel and Croaker and little Blues on Pin Rigs with no luck. Great job he sure looks tasty !


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

congrats purty fishy


----------

